# Bosch Cobalt Drill Bits



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Just got a set of these in. Don't need a cobalt bit often but when you need one, you need one. No index included but, IMHO, a pretty decent deal. 
Bosch 14-Piece Cobalt Drill Bit Set T5040P 1/2" to 1/16" | eBay


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Yes, a very sweet deal. I see they have the smaller Bosch bit set at $12.00.


----------

